# What do you hate/dislike about your body?



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 4, 2018)

It can be the appearance, specific function, or even smell for all I care. 

One thing I dislike(and what inspired me to make this thread) is my nose. Not how it looks, but damn if it doesn't collect a lot of boogers. Cleaning my nostrals out is more time consuming that cleaning my bathroom. 

It's always been a thing too. I remember back in elementary, whenever I would try to talk to this girl, she would always point out the fact that either my nose was running or that I had a bat in the cave. 

That's one thing. How about the rest of you?


----------



## Natty (Dec 4, 2018)

**


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 4, 2018)

Natty said:


> **


----------



## nobody (Dec 4, 2018)

I have always had unusually large thighs even when i was in athletic condition.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 4, 2018)

my upper arms  
they store a loooooooot of fat, so even at my slimmest i'd struggle to fit into sleeves


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 4, 2018)

All of my medical issues that are just really throwing a wrench in me living my life like I should/want.

I may not be the prettiest, and I spent years hating myself over that... But the last decade or so has really put things in perspective. I'd give anything to go back to being ugly being my biggest problem. lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 4, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> All of my medical issues that are just really throwing a wrench in me living my life like I should/want.
> 
> I may not be the prettiest, and I spent years hating myself over that... But the last decade or so has really put things in perspective. I'd give anything to go back to being ugly being my biggest problem. lol



  I hope things get better for you.

My thing ive always hated is my boobs. I really wish they were smaller. Also my eyes. I wish i had pretty green eyes instead of blue eyes.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2018)

I still look like I'm 19-20 despite being much older. Also wish I had a longer neck, mine is very short and broad.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 4, 2018)

my left eyelid twitches annoyingly alot of times.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm nowhere near as big as I'd like. 5'9 may be about average, but I'd rather be huge. I'm also prone to getting kidney stones and gallstones, so that's not ideal.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I hope things get better for you.
> 
> My thing ive always hated is my boobs. I really wish they were smaller. Also my eyes. I wish i had pretty green eyes instead of blue eyes.


"I hate being hot"


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 4, 2018)

Secret Art of the Soft Brag.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

Probably nose, but I kind of do wish I was a bit taller. Even an inch or two would be good


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't know what all the fuss is over height. Being short is great imo.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 4, 2018)

The one thing I’m self-conscious about looks wise is my jaw, since I have a bit of underbite naturally 

My profile looks really awkward, it legit throws me off whenever I see it from like a camera shot or smth


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2018)

i wish i had nicer eyebrows - mine are really sparse, and doomed to never be 'on fleek'


----------



## lacey (Dec 4, 2018)

Everything.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 4, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i wish i had nicer eyebrows - mine are really sparse, and doomed to never be 'on fleek'



get an eyebrow makeup kit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2018)

~riku~ said:


> get an eyebrow makeup kit


no, i think i need the handicap

makes things more fair for my asian brothers


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 4, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> no, i think i need the handicap
> 
> makes things more fair for my asian brothers



especially because you have more eyebrow hair than a lot of chinese people too


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2018)

~riku~ said:


> especially because you have more eyebrow hair than a lot of chinese people too


nah, I've seen some Chinese people with huge bushes...

on their face


----------



## JoJo (Dec 4, 2018)

fukken nothin cause im fukken perfect


----------



## Ashi (Dec 4, 2018)

JoJo said:


> fukken nothin cause im fukken perfect



Stop flexin you scrawny bish


----------



## JoJo (Dec 4, 2018)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> Stop flexin you scrawny bish


im not tho


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2018)

When I was younger, I had bright blonde hair, but my hair now is sandy blonde, and I really wish that there was a way to permanently make it bright blonde, again. Also, my hair is slightly wavy, not perfectly straight, a fact that annoys me greatly, since that makes is difficult for me to make my hair lie flat in a perfectly orderly formation.

My body is mostly very slender and athletic, but I have fat in my abdominal region that simply will not shrink, not matter how much I exercise; it is barely noticeable, but I know that it is there, and it really causes me misery.



Atlantic Storm said:


> i wish i had nicer eyebrows - mine are really sparse, and doomed to never be 'on fleek'



It is better to have sparse eyebrows than to have really bushy ones, since plucking them is very time-consuming.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2018)

that triangular muscle between your neck and your shoulder is so annoying, it's always in the way.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My body is mostly very slender and athletic, but I have fat in my abdominal region that simply will not shrink, not matter how much I exercise; it is barely noticeable, but I know that it is there, and it really causes me misery.


Didn't we already go over your ineffective exercise routine?


----------



## Drake (Dec 5, 2018)

Height. I am above average I guess, but I would definitely like a few more inches. The worst part is that you can exercise and fix up your appearance if you know what you're doing, but you can't do jack shit about your height.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 5, 2018)

Nothing that much. Like some stuff could be better, sone I should work on, but I am ok with being myself in general. I only wish that I do not get sore and tired feet from any shoes I ever wear, but I can live with that anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2018)

Jim said:


> that triangular muscle between your neck and your shoulder is so annoying, it's always in the way.


Spotted the no traps guy.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Spotted the no traps guy.


what?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2018)

I suppose it's my height. I'm told I look like a model apart from being short. It doesn't bother me but since that's whats been said, I would "fix" it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Didn't we already go over your ineffective exercise routine?



I already told you that I do not have the free time necessary to work out more often than what I currently do; if I was not working a 40-hour-per-week job, I would have more time to exercise, but then I would not have the money to afford all the luxuries that I currently have.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already told you that I do not have the free time necessary to work out more often than what I currently do; if I was not working a 40-hour-per-week job, I would have more time to exercise, but then I would not have the money to afford all the luxuries that I currently have.


We went over this too.  That's a regular work week so you just must be bad at time management.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2018)

You don't need to be working out more than an hour at a time to accomplish the results that you want.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already told you that I do not have the free time necessary to work out more often than what I currently do; if I was not working a 40-hour-per-week job, I would have more time to exercise, but then I would not have the money to afford all the luxuries that I currently have.


A person makes time for the things they care about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2018)

You know, I thought about how if people could mix rotten food with good food, they'd still improperly digest both the good and rotten food and not get enough nutrients. That'd be a good alternative to throwing up imo


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I hope things get better for you.
> 
> My thing ive always hated is my boobs. I really wish they were smaller. Also my eyes. I wish i had pretty green eyes instead of blue eyes.



Trying a lil too much sistah.


----------



## nobody (Dec 10, 2018)

I guess my teeth and the bumps under my chin.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 10, 2018)

I wish my eyes were bigger and different shape, i dont like my jaw i wish it was differently cut because i cant have bangs on my pretty big forehead cause my jaw looks way too bad then. Also I dont like my nose, I wish i had this cute little nose but i got this slavic big nose legacy so oh well... I guess I have to try and rock this look, lol.

I wish i didnt had such fucked up back cause at this point im gonna be a fucking Hunchback of Notre Dame when i get old, carrying so many books in Middle school was pretty bad for it and now i have scoliosis (whathever its spelled) and it hurts pretty often.

Oh and I used to hate my thighs- I never was overweight but those are some impressive thighs, even when i was at my skinniest i couldnt lose them- always chubby and round but I kinda accepted it at this point.

Overall I accepted most of my physical traits- im not a beauty and I will never be but when try I can look pretty okey so... I just have  to accept what nature gave me, I guess?

And im 25 now but they still ask me for my ID when i try to  buy a beer which is legal when you are 18 so i should be glad (????) i look young i guess???? 

Anyway its best too look at your good traits guys, others dont see our flaws as critically as we do.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You don't need to be working out more than an hour at a time to accomplish the results that you want.



I do work out for between one and two hours each time that I visit the gym, so I clearly must be doing something wrong if I am not achieving the results that I seek.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do work out for between one and two hours each time that I visit the gym, so I clearly must be doing something wrong if I am not achieving the results that I seek.



What kind of exercises are you doing? If you're working out for between one and two hours every time you go and not achieving the results you want, you're probably on a sub-optimal routine. 

It might be worth looking at your diet as well. Note that when I say 'diet', I'm not referring to how many fruits a day you eat or anything like that. Eating fruits and vegetables is important for health reasons and the maintenance of basic bodily functions, but when it comes to losing (or gaining) weight, caloric intake is the only thing that matters. Give me a breakdown of a typical day for you in terms of what you eat, including rough portion-size.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do work out for between one and two hours each time that I visit the gym, so I clearly must be doing something wrong if I am not achieving the results that I seek.



Do sit ups.
Warm yourself up and do first 25 sit ups for 4 days then 50 for three days then 75 for four days then 100 for three days and increase it every three days till you reach 150 sit ups. And then just stick to warm up for 7 minutes and 150 sit ups after that. For about 2 weeks.

You can do it at home. No fucking way you wont loose belly fat after this. And you dont have to pay for the gym or even take many hours for this. Just lock your feet at ankles under something and push it mate. Do sit ups.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 10, 2018)

Not really a bodily issue, but I wish I could stop getting so stressed whenever I have a lot of work to do - I always end up procrastinating and freezing before the workload when I have the most time, then haphazardly turn in the work l8r :/


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What kind of exercises are you doing? If you're working out for between one and two hours every time you go and not achieving the results you want, you're probably on a sub-optimal routine.



Whenever I go to the gym, I always do chest and abdominal exercises, regardless of whatever else I do, and I usually use a treadmill or elliptical machine, as well. Apart from those, I alternate between upper body and lower exercises, for variety.



Atlantic Storm said:


> It might be worth looking at your diet as well. Note that when I say 'diet', I'm not referring to how many fruits a day you eat or anything like that. Eating fruits and vegetables is important for health reasons and the maintenance of basic bodily functions, but when it comes to losing (or gaining) weight, caloric intake is the only thing that matters. Give me a breakdown of a typical day for you in terms of what you eat, including rough portion-size.



I make an active effort to have sweet foods (such as soda, chocolate, or gummy candy) only on rare occasions, such as weddings or similar celebrations (such as Halloween or New Year's Eve), and I also am attempting to limit the amount of carbohydrates that I eat; I have breakfast cereal every day, but I am keeping snacks such as chips or popcorn limited to only a few times per week. I also make an effort to have protein (usually some type of meat, but I also am very fond of peanut butter and protein bars) and dairy (usually a cup of fat free yogurt, but occasionally pudding or ice cream) with every meal. I also have fruit juice only rarely, and also have recently been drinking vegetable juice (one of my favorite brands is V8) more often.



HisokaRollin said:


> Do sit ups.
> Warm yourself up and do first 25 sit ups for 4 days then 50 for three days then 75 for four days then 100 for three days and increase it every three days till you reach 150 sit ups. And then just stick to warm up for 7 minutes and 150 sit ups after that. For about 2 weeks.
> 
> You can do it at home. No fucking way you wont loose belly fat after this. And you dont have to pay for the gym or even take many hours for this. Just lock your feet at ankles under something and push it mate. Do sit ups.



I shall see what I can do about that, but I like going to a gym because it is an environment that has far fewer distractions that does my house; which is also why I do not wish to work from home, as convenient as that would be.

And, as I have said, before, exercise shall only shrink my fats cells, not eliminate them entirely, which is my main goal.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Whenever I go to the gym, I always do chest and abdominal exercises, regardless of whatever else I do, and I usually use a treadmill or elliptical machine, as well. Apart from those, I alternate between upper body and lower exercises, for variety.



'Chest exercises' is a very vague and general term that doesn't really tell me anything about what you're doing. There's a huge variety of different chest movements, with some being better than others for what you're looking for. What specific chest exercises are you doing? Bench press? Chest flyes? Push-ups? 

I would move away from abdominal exercises as well. They're okay, but I wouldn't focus on them like you seem to be doing. A lot of compound movements like the bench press or squat will develop your core, anyway. 



> I make an active effort to have sweet foods (such as soda, chocolate, or gummy candy) only on rare occasions, such as weddings or similar celebrations (such as Halloween or New Year's Eve), and I also am attempting to limit the amount of carbohydrates that I eat; I have breakfast cereal every day, but I am keeping snacks such as chips or popcorn limited to only a few times per week. I also make an effort to have protein (usually some type of meat, but I also am very fond of peanut butter and protein bars) and dairy (usually a cup of fat free yogurt, but occasionally pudding or ice cream) with every meal. I also have fruit juice only rarely, and also have recently been drinking vegetable juice (one of my favorite brands is V8) more often.



"_Note that when I say 'diet', I'm not referring to how many fruits a day you eat or anything like that._"

Insofar as losing fat or otherwise changing your weight, what you eat does not matter. In theory, you could lose weight while also eating McDonald's every day. The important thing is to reduce your caloric intake. Limiting the amount of carbs that you eat might help in the sense that it restricts your options when it comes to what you can eat, but is ultimately meaningless. Again, it's not _what_ you eat, it's _how much_ you eat. 

Let me ask you the question in a more precise way. What have you eaten and drank today? And what did you eat and drink yesterday? Just a small list, with rough portion-size is fine.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 11, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Do sit ups.
> Warm yourself up and do first 25 sit ups for 4 days then 50 for three days then 75 for four days then 100 for three days and increase it every three days till you reach 150 sit ups. And then just stick to warm up for 7 minutes and 150 sit ups after that. For about 2 weeks.
> 
> You can do it at home. No fucking way you wont loose belly fat after this. And you dont have to pay for the gym or even take many hours for this. Just lock your feet at ankles under something and push it mate. Do sit ups.


You can't spot reduce fat. The only thing you can do with ab exercises is make the muscle bigger and therefore more prominent, but situps are horrible as far as effectiveness in building ab strength and size is concerned.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Whenever I go to the gym, I always do chest and abdominal exercises, regardless of whatever else I do, and I usually use a treadmill or elliptical machine, as well. Apart from those, I alternate between upper body and lower exercises, for variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look dude, you've clearly got no interest in actually doing anything about your situation, so at least stop wasting everyone's time that tries to help you. Either take some constructive criticism and make some changes in your life, or continue to have unwanted fat around your midsection. Regardless, I don't want to see you complain about the issue in another thread after all the help you've been given, and subsequently ignored. Your exercise regimen is inadequate at best, and your idea of dieting is laughable, to the point where even if you were to have a procedure to remove some of your fat cells, you would still end up with a pudgy belly afterward due to the increase in the size of the fat cells left behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2018)

My hairline is receding at an alarming speed. I think I'm gonna be bald in 1 or 2 years tops.

I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 11, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> You can't spot reduce fat. The only thing you can do with ab exercises is make the muscle bigger and therefore more prominent, but situps are horrible as far as effectiveness in building ab strength and size is concerned.
> 
> 
> .



You are probably right, sorry im not an expert on this topic I only wrote what worked for me some time ago but I guess I should mention that i also ate not much and i was driving to school on my bicycle every day so there were more than one thing that gave me flat stomach...

I should have looked more into it or not give advice at all on topic I dont know much about, sorry...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 11, 2018)

Luiz said:


> My hairline is receding at an alarming speed. I think I'm gonna be bald in 1 or 2 years tops.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified.



Start looking up solutions before it's too late. I read that as long as hair is still growing there you can still save it, bit once it totally dies out in an area, that's it unless you get surgery.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Start looking up solutions before it's too late. I read that as long as hair is still growing there you can still save it, bit once it totally dies out in an area, that's it unless you get surgery.



I already did and it hasn't made much of a difference. At best, it has slightly slowed down the process.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 11, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I already did and it hasn't made much of a difference. At best, it has slightly slowed down the process.



Probably just need to either find the solution that works best for you. Not everything works for everyone when it comes to treatments. You should also allow enough time to see decent results. I think it's like 6+ months for falling hair to come back or something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Probably just need to either find the solution that works best for you. Not everything works for everyone when it comes to treatments. You should also allow enough time to see decent results. I think it's like 6+ months for falling hair to come back or something.



I've been at it for 2 years and changed the solution once.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 11, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I've been at it for 2 years and changed the solution once.



Yikes. Yeah then it's definitely a matter of what you're using and not how long. 

Balding can be hereditary though, so if it runs in the family all you can really hope for is to delay the inevitable. 

Then theres other factors like diet, stress levels, how you take care of your hair, etc.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Look dude, you've clearly got no interest in actually doing anything about your situation, so at least stop wasting everyone's time that tries to help you. Either take some constructive criticism and make some changes in your life, or continue to have unwanted fat around your midsection. Regardless, I don't want to see you complain about the issue in another thread after all the help you've been given, and subsequently ignored. Your exercise regimen is inadequate at best, and your idea of dieting is laughable, to the point where even if you were to have a procedure to remove some of your fat cells, you would still end up with a pudgy belly afterward due to the increase in the size of the fat cells left behind.



You now sound like people who respond to me when I ask for advice about my relationship; they, also, accuse me of ignoring their advice, which I find to be extremely annoying.

I am seriously interested in trying to improve my health; what can you advice for both diet and exercise? Please help me, because I want to ensure that I am in the best possible condition that I can be when I am older.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> You now sound like people who respond to me when I ask for advice about my relationship; they, also, accuse me of ignoring their advice, which I find to be extremely annoying.


Don't take it personally. People give me advice about my life too and suggest things i can't do. There's nothing wrong with not being able to do things, it just shows how weak we are and there's no shame in it.

People just find it foolish that things that would put you at a higher level than your other family members could be interpreted as negative and puts you to shame. Seeing that would naturally make them angry. Why should someone at a higher status than their family be mocked by those lower than them?


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> You now sound like people who respond to me when I ask for advice about my relationship; they, also, accuse me of ignoring their advice, which I find to be extremely annoying.
> 
> I am seriously interested in trying to improve my health; what can you advice for both diet and exercise? Please help me, because I want to ensure that I am in the best possible condition that I can be when I am older.


I linked you to a solid workout plan as well as a diet guide in your belt thread, feel free to go back and actually read those. Also, the only response I've seen you give to any help you've received on the topic thus far is that you aren't willing to spend more time in the gym, change your gym schedule, nor change your diet. You've given absolutely no indication that you will ever achieve your goal because you keep ignoring advice that's given to you, then turn around and post about how you can't seem to get rid of your belly fat even with diet and exercise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> I linked you to a solid workout plan as well as a diet guide in your belt thread, feel free to go back and actually read those. Also, the only response I've seen you give to any help you've received on the topic this far is that you aren't willing to spend more time in the gym, change your gym schedule, nor change your diet. You've given absolutely no indication that you will ever achieve your goal because you keep ignoring advice that's given to you, then turn around and post about how you can't seem to get rid of your belly fat even with diet and exercise.



We should continue this conversation elsewhere, so that we do not disrupt this thread; having it on our user profiles would make more sense, to me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You now sound like people who respond to me when I ask for advice about my relationship; they, also, accuse me of ignoring their advice, which I find to be extremely annoying.



Because you _do _ignore advice. I wrote you a post explaining how weight loss works and offered to help you sort out a more efficient fitness regime than the one you're already using, which you then proceeded to ignore. And that's just one drop in the ocean of examples of this type of behaviour from you. You do the same thing in the 'relationship thread', wherein when you're given advice that you don't want to hear or otherwise disagree with, you either ignore it or dismiss it with some flimsy excuse.

It may be the case that you really don't have the time to read through all the posts and respond to each one, but you should consider that everyone who bothers answering your questions are also people with lives and limited time. Nobody is obligated to give you their time or energy, so when they do it, you should at least give them the basic courtesy of reciprocation instead of dismissing them with the implication that responding to their posts is a waste of time. If you're going to be disrespectful and waste people's time, expect to be called out on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 12, 2018)

DDJ's only interest is getting attention, not advice.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> DDJ's only interest is getting attention, not advice.


but attention costs too much to pay for
j/k


----------



## Katou (Dec 12, 2018)

FAT FAT FAT FAT ... 

all i do is avoid eating 3 times a day but eat once a week and do my regular days normal ... 
i lost weight without doing anything..

although that's probably just me trying to save money


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> FAT FAT FAT FAT ...
> 
> all i do is avoid eating 3 times a day but eat once a week and do my regular days normal ...
> i lost weight without doing anything..
> ...



Sometimes I eat once a day, but I'm pretty sure I got like starving people genes going way back.

So LOL.


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2018)

I would get in trouble for doing that


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2018)

Just hair. It's a pain in the ass keeping it off. Takes an hour to shave it all IF I keep it maintained. 

I like everything else about it.


----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a somewhat prominent scar on my right thigh so that. I hate all scars on my body now that I think about it (one of the reasons why I grew a beard was to hide a scar, which kind of worked I guess).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 15, 2018)

Mali said:


> I have a somewhat prominent scar on my right thigh so that. I hate all scars on my body now that I think about it (one of the reasons why I grew a beard was to hide a scar, which kind of worked I guess).



I like my scars. I consider them conversation pieces. People will want to hear how they got there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a scar too. My leg doesn't have feeling in certain places and that's where are are some scars. But it's always covered so, meh


----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I like my scars. I consider them conversation pieces. People will want to hear how they got there.


I'd hate for any of my scars to be a conversation piece tbh.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 15, 2018)

Mali said:


> I'd hate for any of my scars to be a conversation piece tbh.



Because of how they got there, or how they look?

I know I have some fresh scars on my legs I got a few weeks ago that I'd only reveal the origin of to my inner circle. The rest are for anyone because the stories are funny/interesting.


----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Because of how they got there, or how they look?
> 
> I know I have some fresh scars on my legs I got a few weeks ago that I'd only reveal the origin of to my inner circle. The rest are for anyone because the stories are funny/interesting.


How they got there. I have stretch marks that could possibly be mistaken for scars and I don't mind them though (in fact I think the ones above my armpit are pretty neat looking).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 15, 2018)

Mali said:


> How they got there. I have stretch marks that could possibly be mistaken for scars and I don't mind them though (in fact I think the ones above my armpit are pretty neat looking).



I have armpit stretchmarks too. People think it's because I used to be fat, but it's not. I used to lift weights as a child, and when I stopped, my body shrunk and well...yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I have armpit stretchmarks too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2018)

I dislike the photoreceptors installed in my brain to enforce obedience
j/k


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2018)

Hmm, I'm thankful to think little of my physical "imperfections" these days. That said, I used to be really insecure that the pores on my nose are bigger than average.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2018)

Mali said:


> I have a somewhat prominent scar on my right thigh so that. I hate all scars on my body now that I think about it (one of the reasons why I grew a beard was to hide a scar, which kind of worked I guess).



Why not have a tattoo placed over the scar to conceal it? Other people have done it, and .


----------



## Breadman (Dec 17, 2018)

Probably my love handles and crazy weight.

I'm about 6'0 and weigh in at 330 lbs. And yeah, I've got a bit of a stomach and some flab on my chest, but it's not like I have a double chin or anything. I'm not weak by any means physically. I feel like I'm morbidly overly heavy for my size though.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 17, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Probably my love handles and crazy weight.
> 
> I'm about 6'0 and weigh in at 330 lbs. And yeah, I've got a bit of a stomach and some flab on my chest, but it's not like I have a double chin or anything. I'm not weak by any means physically. I feel like I'm morbidly overly heavy for my size though.



So you're more solid than jelly?


----------



## Breadman (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> So you're more solid than jelly?



I have flab for sure on my stomach and some in the chest area, but everything else is fairly firm, yeah.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 17, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> I have flab for sure on my stomach and some in the chest area, but everything else is fairly firm, yeah.



Then you're fine, fam. Women love men your size/build. It makes them feel secure. You just need to learn how to utilize that trait to your advantage.


----------



## Natty (Dec 18, 2018)

To elaborate on my first post.

I hate my entire body
 I hate being trans


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 18, 2018)

my body isn't perfect, but i make do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why not have a tattoo placed over the scar to conceal it? Other people have done it, and .


I might do in the future.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 18, 2018)

Whenever my hair's high,a slight breeze is all that's needed to scatter it all over my head.
I love my hair,but that shit's annoying.
Every other part of my body is fine.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 19, 2018)

Selena said:


> Everything.


Awh, please don't be negative! I want more smiles and less frowns. I want you to love you!! 



Drake said:


> Height. I am above average I guess, but I would definitely like a few more inches. The worst part is that you can exercise and fix up your appearance if you know what you're doing, but you can't do jack shit about your height.


It's true being short can create insecurities especially if you're a boy but just remember the measure of a person isn't the size of their body but the size of their heart!! 



Mider T said:


> Didn't we already go over your ineffective exercise routine?


What is his exercise routine!?! 

I'm optimistic about my appearance, but I wish my boobs were a little bigger and I wasn't so cold all the time!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> It's true being short can create insecurities especially if you're a boy but just remember the measure of a person isn't the size of their body but the size of their heart!!


but a big heart in a small body could cause issues


----------



## Drake (Dec 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> It's true being short can create insecurities especially if you're a boy but just remember the measure of a person isn't the size of their body but the size of their heart!!



My heart is black and shriveled up tho. A man's true worth is determined by the size of his 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hentai collection


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> I'm optimistic about my appearance, but I wish my boobs were a little bigger and I wasn't so cold all the time!


You're like 12.  You won't always be flat chested  Is that why you were so conscious of Aphrodite's avatars?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You're like 12.  You won't always be flat chested  Is that why you were so conscious of Aphrodite's avatars?


No I just don't like lewdness. I'm a lady of respect and I'd prefer to be presented with class!!


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> No I just don't like lewdness. I'm a lady of respect and I'd prefer to be presented with class!!



Then you should probably quit playing hooky and actually go to class. Life gets tougher once you reach high school sis.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Stomach tends to push out a lot at times. I've been doing a lot of ab work lately. Trying to break weight .


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Stomach tends to push out a lot at times. I've been doing a lot of ab work lately. Trying to break weight .



You sure it's a stomach thing? I recently thought that my stomach was beginning to poke some, but then realized that since I have scoliosis, I'm just naturally leaned back some and it gives that forward illusion.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> You sure it's a stomach thing? I recently thought that my stomach was beginning to poke some, but then realized that since I have scoliosis, I'm just naturally leaned back some and it gives that forward illusion.



You're right- it def could be something else. I think it might have to do something with the body shape of most men on both sides of the family. I might just have to put up with it.

Sorry to hear about scoliosis .


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> You're right- it def could be something else. I think it might have to do something with the body shape of most men on both sides of the family. I might just have to put up with it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about scoliosis .



Try looking at yourself from both front and side. Like you said, see what's average for your family. But if nothing else, you could always start a lite weight-loss plan.

Yeah, and I've never had a brace or anything. So it's a pain to deal with on occasions. Usually in the cold seasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 21, 2019)

Natty said:


> To elaborate on my first post.
> 
> I hate my entire body
> I hate being trans



Borrowing Lady Gaga's words:

"You're beautiful in your way 'cause God makes no mistakes, you're on the right track, baby you were born this way. Don't hide yourself in regret, just love yourself and you're set. You're on the right track, baby you were born this way"

We're all born superstars. .


----------



## Asriel (Jan 21, 2019)

I hate my asscheeks. They're very flat.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 21, 2019)

Asriel said:


> I hate my asscheeks. They're very flat.



I thought you were obese tho


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jan 21, 2019)

I like my facial and chest hair but almost everywhere else I'd rather not have it.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 21, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I thought you were obese tho



I've seen obese people naked before. They can still have flat butts.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 21, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I thought you were obese tho


I am. So it really paints a strange picture.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 22, 2019)

large pore gang we out here


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 22, 2019)

I had a staph infection as a child that left some scars on my body. It’s not a big deal but I’ve always been a bit self-conscious about it.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2019)

I hate my eyes because I am comically blind without my glasses.


----------



## kire (Jan 24, 2019)

My weight..although I'm not overweight, I go through these bouts of losing ten pounds and gaining ten pounds. I don't know if it's stress, illness, medications or what.  It's very irritating. 
I'm going to join a gym and see if that helps. I need stability in my life.


----------

